# Holden pics!



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Just some pics from tonight 

Sleepyhead


















Scrunchy face!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Holden has the best scrunchy face ever!


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

What a cutie!!!!! Gotta love those "scrunchie" faces. :lol:


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Those are some adorable pictures! Very cute.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Holden has the best scrunchy face ever!


I agree! He is so cute though! I love his color!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I did a double-take at the first pic!!! He looks exactly like Snarf when he edges out of his bag and onto me but thinks I can't see him cuz his eyes are squeezed shut. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Holden is adorable! I love the grumpy scrunchy face! We know better though - he loves the attention! :lol:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

I just love Holden, I want to give him a bug cuddle


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------

